# New Multies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I wonder if that's all the exclamation points that would fit up there...  lol, I'm obviously excited, and that's because yesterday I finally got my long awaited multies!!!! Yay! I feel like a little kid at Christmas, and on my birthday, and Easter, and like I just got all the chocolate in the world! 

Five beautiful multies, surprisingly bigger than I expected. They have such beautiful blue eyes! They have already staked out territories, and they seem to have kept their "mates" from the bags (they came in two bags, a trio and a pair. I think that they've been together for a while as they are adult-sized...). There are two males and three females.

They already have names, too 
In order of biggest to smallest:
Big Bob, PeeWee, Similis, Hedge, and Blue Eyes. Welcome to the family, my little beauties!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

First thing i did with mine was to order "escargot" shells from amazon. Seems to have worked, there are teeny ones now. I really like these 'little brown fish".


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Post pictures


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm not using escargot shells, I'm using ones similar to what they live in their natural habitat. Their blue eyes still astound me! I'll try to get some pictures, but my camera is being a drama queen and so it might be hard...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Question:
Can they get stuck in shells? I've heard of people's multies getting stuck in conch shells, but that would probably be because of the WAY it spirals, not because of the spiral itself, right?

If a multie goes into a shell and doesn't come out for an hour or two, is that normal?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, fish can get stuck and die in shells. It is pretty rare in fish that live in shells, usually they are pretty good as navigating them. Getting stuck usually happens when you are moving shells around and scare the fish further in than it would usually go or get air bubbles in there. Often a fast will allow them to get skinny enough to get loose. If you suspect a corpse, listen & sniff.

Of course, Tanganyikan shells are best, but any shell is better than none and escargot shells are easy to come by. 

It is totally normal for multies to dissapear into shells. I think I didn't see mine for a week when I first put them in. Now, most come out to eat and the big males hang out above shells all the time. Females still vanish into shells when they lay eggs and fry vanish into shells when mom calls or I turn on the light.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, thanks. Mine aren't very shy, which really surprised me. Even a few hours after I put them in they were already fine, and they didn't dart into their shells at every movement. Actually, they didn't even dart in when my sister tapped the glass... Brave multies?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

My beautiful multies! Finally, pictures! One of the pics is really orange, I just wanted to highlight the blue eyes. I love their eyes!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I love sitting there watching them. There's a stool by the tank and every time I'm passing by I sit down to watch. I look down and go "Wow, it's been fifteen minutes already?? Oh well, might as well stay here."


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Links not working for me.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah your pictures are not working.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Grrr damn it. They worked for me... now they don't. Stupid computer. *sigh* I'll see if I can fix it....

Question: How do I incorporate pictures into my post, instead of as a thumbnail?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe it'll work?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Ugh never mind, it doesn't. When I preview the post, it gives them to me, but when I post it, they disappear. Frustrating.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Upload them to photobucket and use the


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

mmmm.... I don't use photobucket...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

If you dont want to sign up for Photobucket (its free), then use imgur.
http://imgur.com/
Once you upload your image, you copy the BBCode link and paste it here.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Huge pic deleted, it screwed up the page so there was no need to keep it.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

WOAHHHH it worked!! I don't know how to resize, though....


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol, edited because the originals were HUGE


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

is this maybe smaller?...


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

lol, yeah it is...


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I usually go into microsoft paint and use the "stretch/compress" option to reduce to 40% original size in both dimensions. Very quick and easy but remember to save with a new file name or you overwrite the original.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I think it's easier to just use the link, though... Btw, thanks for the link!


----------

